# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Impossible de supprimer 7 cookies

## VinnieMc

Bonjour, comme j'ai l'habitude de le faire de temps en temps (par soucis de confidentialit), j'efface l'historique d'internet, avec l' utilitaire "Zero Trace".
Mais voila depuis un certain temps il y'a 7 adresses visites(toujours les mmes) qui ne veulent pas s'effacer, elles sont toujours dans le menu droulant de la barre d'adresses d' internet explorer.

Je vrifie aprs le nettoyage et tous les index.dat sont  0 ko le fichier temporary internet files est vide et il n'y a plus d'adresse dans le drop-down menu de IE sauves les 7 adresses en questions.

Qqn aurait-il dj eu ce problme et si oui l' a-t-il rsolu et comment?
Merci

voici le rapport de Zero trace et de Purge IE (ils prtendent les avoir supprimes mais elles sont toujours l):

Reading Index.Dat...

 1- : file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/mon_nom/Bureau/mots%20compos%E9s/Liste_MC/Ressources_lexicales/dico2.doc : Expires - 11/06/2006 13:40:40
 2- : http://www.whitehouse.gov/history/presidents[/url] : Expires - 11/06/2006 13:38:52
3- Google : http://www.google.fr : Expires - 11/06/2006 13:38:40
4- Google -- Recherche d'images : http://www.google.fr/imghp?hl=fr&tab=wi&q=UFC%2060 : Expires - 11/06/2006 13:27:44
5- List of Presidents of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._United_States : Expires - 11/06/2006 13:39:32
6- UFC 60 - Recherche Google : http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=UFC+60&meta= : Expires - 11/06/2006 13:27:28
7- UFC : Ultimate Fighting Championship : http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=Even...tsBars&eid=163 : Expires - 11/06/2006 13:37:50


Index.dat Report Finished!

----------


## Jannus

Tu remarqueras qu'ils sont tous expirs au 11/06/2006 et presque  la mme heure.  :;): 

Tu as essay SpyBot S&D ou Ewido ?

----------


## VinnieMc

j'ai remarqu qu'ils taient expirs, mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi ils ne s'effacent pas comme les autres lorsque je nettoie l'historique, ils apparaissent toujours dans la barre d'adresses d' IE.

Sinon je n'ai pas essay les logiciels que tu me conseilles, mais je vais le faire et je reposterai pour dire ce qu'il en est.

Merci  ::):

----------


## Nemesys

Salut,


Surement un bug d'IE sur le moment... 

Essaye " Track Eraser " pour tout effacer, peut etre que cela va rsoudre ton problme et qu'aprs tu pourras effacer cela par IE sans passer par Track Eraser mais ceci dit tu peux le garder si tu le trouve bien  :;):  . Normalement Outils=>Options=>Effacer l'historique doit t'effacer toutes tes adresses.

----------


## VinnieMc

Voil j'ai essay Spybot, et Track eraser(qui m'a chamboul mon menu dmarrer  ::D:  ) et les 7 adresses sont toujours l malheureusement.

----------


## SnakemaN

Mais tu ne peux pas les supprimer a la main ?
Sinon tu a un logiciel, Unlocker capable de dverouiller l'acces a certain fichiers  :;):

----------


## VinnieMc

En fait je ne peux pas les supprimer  la main car je ne les trouve pas, lorsque je supprime l'historique et tous le reste (drop down menu, cache internet), je vrifie et le dossier temporary internet file est vide et les fichiers index.dat sont vides aussi, mais dans le menu droulant de la barre d'adresses d' Internet Explorer ces 7 adresses sont toujours prsentes je ne sais pas pourquoi.
Voici une image de "zero trace" (les autres logiciels font la mme chose)aprs un nettoyage complet, les 7 adresses sont tjs l.

----------


## SnakemaN

Et en mode "_bourrin_" ?
grace a l'utilitaire "*Nettoyage de disque*" ?

Rappel : 
Demarrer => Tous les programmes => accessoires => Outils Systme => Nettoyage de disque

et pis la si ca marche p ???  ::aie::

----------


## Nemesys

Bonjour,


Vous devriez essayer "Ccleaner" en mode sans echec pour votre probleme  :;):

----------


## fab29000

Directement dans la BDR :
1) Menu dmarrer > regedit
2) Ensuite aller dans HKEY_CURRENT_USER (cliquer sur le +  cot de a)
3) Puis ensuite aller dans la sous cl Software puis dans Microsoft puis dans Internet Explorer
4) Ensuite aller dans TypedURLs puis supprimer les cls concernes.

----------


## Pianoclassic

essaye la fonction de recherche dans l'historique pour les supprimer  la main ;-)
Ca arrive parfois que des lment de l'historique se perdent on dirais...

----------


## Nemesys

> essaye la fonction de recherche dans l'historique pour les supprimer  la main ;-)
> Ca arrive parfois que des lment de l'historique se perdent on dirais...



Deja fait, merci de tout lire.

----------


## Pianoclassic

lol, je pensais avoir tout lu... peut etre saut une ligne  ::P:

----------


## Nemesys

> En fait je ne peux pas les supprimer  la main car je ne les trouve pas, lorsque je supprime l'historique et tous le reste (drop down menu, cache internet), je vrifie et le dossier temporary internet file est vide et les fichiers index.dat sont vides aussi, mais dans le menu droulant de la barre d'adresses d' Internet Explorer ces 7 adresses sont toujours prsentes je ne sais pas pourquoi.



Voila  :;):

----------


## fab29000

Et avec la solution de la BDR a serait aussi bloqu ou pas ?

----------


## Pianoclassic

> Voila



Heu, je parle peut etre pas assez l'informatique, mais je vois pas trop ou il a parl de la "fonction de recherche par mot-cl" de l'historique... lol
Il a juste dit ne pas les avoir trouv... Il peut trs bien les avoir cherch " vue" lol

Moi perso, j'ai toujours tendance  rechercher les fichiers  vue pensant aller plus vite et j'oublie souvent que je peux utiliser une fonction de recherche.
Dans le cas de l'historique qui bug  ce niveau, ca joue... lol

C'est pour ca que je parle prsisment de la fonction "recherche"
Vu que dans certains cas, il arrive que des lments de l'historique ne soient pas prsent dans la liste, mais s'affichent dans la fonction de recherche.

Je crois qu'on c'est mal compris  la base lol

----------


## Nemesys

> Heu, je parle peut etre pas assez l'informatique, mais je vois pas trop ou il a parl de la "fonction de recherche par mot-cl" de l'historique... lol
> Il a juste dit ne pas les avoir trouv... Il peut trs bien les avoir cherch " vue" lol
> 
> Moi perso, j'ai toujours tendance  rechercher les fichiers  vue pensant aller plus vite et j'oublie souvent que je peux utiliser une fonction de recherche.
> Dans le cas de l'historique qui bug  ce niveau, ca joue... lol
> 
> C'est pour ca que je parle prsisment de la fonction "recherche"
> Vu que dans certains cas, il arrive que des lments de l'historique ne soient pas prsent dans la liste, mais s'affichent dans la fonction de recherche.
> 
> Je crois qu'on c'est mal compris  la base lol



Oui mais je ne pense vraiment pas que cela pourrait rsoudre son probleme.

----------


## Nemesys

> Et avec la solution de la BDR a serait aussi bloqu ou pas ?



Sans doute qu'il aura aucune URL dans la liste, mais c'est  tester  :;):

----------


## Pianoclassic

> Oui mais je ne pense vraiment pas que cela pourrait rsoudre son probleme.



lol je sais que ca a l'air bizarre comme ide, mais c'est parce que j'ai dj cherch des fichiers dans mon historique, je l'ai est jamais trouv (meme apres une recherche super minutieuse)... mais ils apparraissait toujours dans la barre d'adresse en saisie semi-automatique. Et avec la fonction de recherche ils sont apparu et j'ai pu les supprimer.

----------


## Nemesys

> lol je sais que ca a l'air bizarre comme ide, mais c'est parce que j'ai dj cherch des fichiers dans mon historique, je l'ai est jamais trouv (meme apres une recherche super minutieuse)... mais ils apparraissait toujours dans la barre d'adresse en saisie semi-automatique. Et avec la fonction de recherche ils sont apparu et j'ai pu les supprimer.



Possible alors puisque tu avais l'air d'avoir le meme soucis  :;): 
Lui voila deux solutions a tester avec la bdr  ::): 

et Firefox powa quand meme  ::mouarf::

----------


## VinnieMc

Salut tout le monde j'ai eu un problme avec internet, (Neuf tlcom) pour ne pas les citer, puis avec mon ordinateur, je viens de reprendre les cours et de reprendre internet et donc j'ail u vos messages;

j'ai essayer la fonction recherche de l'historique, je trouve les 7 URL mais je ne peut pas les supprimr, et dans las base de registre elles ne s' ytrouve pas.

Je crois qu' il n'y a rien  faire a doit tre un bug d' IE, tant pis j'ai appris  vivre avec. ::mouarf::

----------


## annedeblois

Au fait - au posteur:
As-tu fait une mise  jour de Windows dernirement (Windows Update)? Je crois que j'ai vu dernirement des correctifs pour IE... on ne sait jamais...

----------


## Nemesys

Oui IE est pass a la version 7 je crois rcemment (je ne l'utilise pas)... donc  essayer...

----------

